# Milbank and Other Manufacturer's Meter Enclosure Shortage



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome to the club pal


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

I see some selling Milbank stuff for double the price these days


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I just had the meter at the plant relocated (ct type). We lucked out and they let us use the old enclosure again. I was told a year to a year and a half out for one.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

It’s ridiculous! These items have been short in my area since beginning of the summer and it seems like I always hear it’s because of a different reason than the last time. Did the Milbank rep or does anyone know if the company has put out a release of some sort addressing the shortages? Instead of just letting us speculate amongst ourselves.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

And demand is going to go up after this weekends tornados. Demand for all building materials.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

12-16 weeks for a SS 4x disconnect, 6 weeks for a 3 phase meter can, 24 weeks for a SS gutter.

Finally got them to agree to do the job twice. First time to code second time to spec.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

As I said before, everybody stop com[plaining. The only things effected by the supply chain crisis is peoples Christmas presents. Or so I am told by the M.S.M.


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

Do any of these shortages have something to do with the 2020 National Electric Code's (NEC) requirement that each Service Disconnecting Means' load terminals in multi Service Disconnecting Means Equipment must be in a separate compartment of the enclosure? Or is this concern about many other kinds of Service Equipment as well. Are 400 Ampere (NEC) meter socket enclosures scarce or mostly the ones which are in combination meter mains and multi meter enclosures? 

Tom Horne


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Does anyone realize what happens to supply and demand when the world shuts down?


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

Majewski said:


> Does anyone realize what happens to supply and demand when the world shuts down?


Um, no I guess. Are you saying that the contraction in demand for many products during the pandemic downturn resulted in materials not being available now? I guess that would make sense because with little income manufacturers would have sold off all existing inventory to stay alive. The PIA factor is that they did not anticipate the return of demand or did not have the capital to manufacture for that anticipated demand. Of course now that demand is through the roof and investors have seen this as reality the capital to resume manufacture is available. If even one manufacturer had the foresight and the capital to bring their inventory up to readiness for this recovery then they would be raking in the profit of their prescience now. You say that hindsight is always 20/20? Well imagine that. 

-- 
Tom Horne


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

hornetd said:


> Um, no I guess. Are you saying that the contraction in demand for many products during the pandemic downturn resulted in materials not being available now? I guess that would make sense because with little income manufacturers would have sold off all existing inventory to stay alive. The PIA factor is that they did not anticipate the return of demand or did not have the capital to manufacture for that anticipated demand. Of course now that demand is through the roof and investors have seen this as reality the capital to resume manufacture is available. If even one manufacturer had the foresight and the capital to bring their inventory up to readiness for this recovery then they would be raking in the profit of their prescience now. You say that hindsight is always 20/20? Well imagine that.
> 
> --
> Tom Horne


Its bad for so many things but not copper wire however copper wire is now insanely expensive


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

This is part of a plan called the Great Reset. They are intentionally crushing the middle class and a cabal of ultra wealthy oligarchs are seizing control of everything. While we struggle, the mega-corps and the institutional investors like Blackrock and State Street who literally own everything in the world have seen record profits. Covid is the best thing that ever happened to them. Strange coincidence isn't it. Meanwhile, in CA at our ports they have Draconian big rig regulations that prevent many independent drivers from operating in the state. So, they don't have the trucks to unload the ships.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I worked in sheet metal factory years ago doing rapid photo typing. I know with in a 2 weeks we could have made the plastic injection mold die's and rented / installed all the equipment to knock out meter cans at a rate of 1 a minute. 
So im wondering what's stopping manufacturers from doing something like that and it really comes down to the paperwork and red tap that can turn a 2 week job into a 2 year project.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

gpop said:


> I worked in sheet metal factory years ago doing rapid photo typing. I know with in a 2 weeks we could have made the plastic injection mold die's and rented / installed all the equipment to knock out meter cans at a rate of 1 a minute.
> So im wondering what's stopping manufacturers from doing something like that and it really comes down to the paperwork and red tap that can turn a 2 week job into a 2 year project.


I was talking with the SH today and the manager said don’t expect to see any changes or improvements this year. I said all year?, it just started! He said they’re being told the system won’t start flowing again till Q3 this year so shortly after that we’ll see the improvements. 

I feel like it’s been long enough but we’ll see.


----------



## Ostrich Society (Dec 14, 2021)

At least my materials have appreciated in value sitting in my shop.

Maybe I’m on to some sort of investment strategy… 🤔.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Because of " The Covids" many places have to limit the number of people in a room. Less workers mean less product being made. Keep in mind that because of the many fires and disasters throughout the country, people are rebuilding creating another source of a demand. Today I needed to take out a permit and they were only allowing one person at a time in this large building department office. I left my name and number at the kiosk ( I was # 8 in the queue ) and went back to the job. 2 1/2 hours later I received a text that my number came up. Everybody is working so slow and almost nothing gets done.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

kb1jb1 said:


> Because of " The Covids" many places have to limit the number of people in a room. Less workers mean less product being made. Keep in mind that because of the many fires and disasters throughout the country, people are rebuilding creating another source of a demand. Today I needed to take out a permit and they were only allowing one person at a time in this large building department office. I left my name and number at the kiosk ( I was # 8 in the queue ) and went back to the job. 2 1/2 hours later I received a text that my number came up. Everybody is working so slow and almost nothing gets done.


I have a number of state and local government offices that I service. I can tell you without any hesitation that while they, like everyone, faced legitimate challenges with the pandemic, government offices have shamelessly milked it as an excuse to do even less, and why not? As usual, they do less with absolutely zero consequences.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

splatz said:


> I have a number of state and local government offices that I service. I can tell you without any hesitation that while they, like everyone, faced legitimate challenges with the pandemic, government offices have shamelessly milked it as an excuse to do even less, and why not? As usual, they do less with absolutely zero consequences.


You’re right unfortunately. Governmental workers will take every opportunity to slow down and hide from the public that they can. Before this, it was 9/11 and their new multiple layers of “security” to get through so the public can’t see the low effort work levels.


----------



## SteveBausch (8 mo ago)

AliBaba, the Chinese version of eBay, is encouraging me to submit a RFQ.

Okay, class 320 meter sockets with enclosure...

How many? Uh....

Guys, how many sockets in a 20 foot container?

I am serious about the RFQ. Not sure how to pay for a container of meter sockets.

Any advice?

Seriously, I'm serious.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

SteveBausch said:


> AliBaba, the Chinese version of eBay, is encouraging me to submit a RFQ.
> 
> Okay, class 320 meter sockets with enclosure...
> 
> ...


You have no way of knowing if the person on the other end even has any meter enclosures.
You're just going to send money to heaven on a prayer?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

SteveBausch said:


> AliBaba, the Chinese version of eBay, is encouraging me to submit a RFQ.
> 
> Okay, class 320 meter sockets with enclosure...
> 
> ...


Bad idea, there’s NO chance that those have any NRTL certs, and if they did (counterfeit stickers), who says that your power company will approve of the base?
What brand are they?


----------



## SteveBausch (8 mo ago)

Hey, it's just the beginning, a RFQ.

What I've got so far:

class 320 CSED Combination Service Entrance Device

Outdoor service, above ground and underground feed 320/400 ampere meter socket single phase 120/240 volts
One 400 amp main disconnect OCPD (circuit breaker)

Feeding 400 amp rated plug-in buss bars for 16 full size spaces. Feed-through lugs on buss 

One 20 foot container.


----------



## SteveBausch (8 mo ago)

Home Depot out of stock at $1000.

Others, in stock at $10,000.

I specified both overhead and underground.

If all I bought was the enclosure that accepted third party interiors...


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Anything that you buy post covid, check the quality control. The lugs might be loose or as in my case the lugs stripped out. I used oxide inhibitor on the threads so they won't seize and as I torqued them down one stripped out. I had to get another meter pan just for the lug. 20 foot pounds sounds a bit light on the lugs.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

This just sounds like a bad idea all around. You're telling me that China can fill a 20 foot container of meter sockets for you but they can't get any on the shelves at the supply house... and the supply houses only job is to source materials for local electricians to utilize... why don't you ask the procurement officer at your SH if you can cut him in line for the container of Chinese meter sockets.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Honestly I wouldn’t do it. Stock is getting better a slow down is coming and you will be stuck with a container full of meters that no poco will let you use. You would be better off ordering a bunch from milbank of falcon that a tried and true and wait3-6 months


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

SteveBausch said:


> AliBaba, the Chinese version of eBay, is encouraging me to submit a RFQ.
> 
> Okay, class 320 meter sockets with enclosure...
> 
> ...


Are you an electrician or electrical contractor, or do you work at a supply house, or are you just thinking you have spotted an opportunity? As @460 Delta mentioned, the NRTL and also getting your product on the power companies accepted-equipment lists, is the deal breaker. That's why even if you could come up with a design that would comply with any applicable NEMA / NEC requirements for the manufacture of the equipment, you can't go to a local sheet metal shop (or alibaba) and have them make cans for you, fill them with guts parts from standard manufactured products, and make your own in a shortage.


----------



## SteveBausch (8 mo ago)

I have no expectation of success, but I am curious what might be possible. If anyone else has ever visited the Alibaba website, they can vouch for it's clunky interface and my impression of "how can anyone transact a deal here?"


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been buying single Meyer mains for $700-800 these days. Customers pay. In March I was able to get it for 270


----------

